

A Python Script to Automatically Extract Excerpts From Articles - thomaspaine
http://blog.davidziegler.net/post/122176962/a-python-script-to-automatically-extract-excerpts-from

======
ovi256
Looks like he took the extraction approach [1] - copy the information deemed
most important by the system to the summary. The second approach, abstraction,
involves paraphrasing sections of the source document. It seems much harder.

There are some interesting summarizers accessible on the web :
<http://search.iiit.ac.in/~jags/summarizer/index.cgi>

Machine learning, as always, is uber-cool.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_summarization>

------
bbg
Somewhat related, see this recent article (6/10/09):

"Extracting Meaning from Millions of Pages: University of Washington software
pulls facts from 500 million Web pages."

<http://beta.technologyreview.com/computing/22773/>

